# NBD - Yamaha TRBX 305 in Mist Green



## Pat_tct (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi folks,
so after some searching and playing some basses in shops i got myself my first bass. The Yamaha TRBX 305 5-String.

Pics first as always - review later.
Excuse the shitty smartphone pics and bad lighting  no sun for yesterday. If there is some sun on the weekend if will take better pics outside of my dark underlit flat.






A huge box arrived from Thomann and inside were some cables and strings and a nice gigbag.






The important part.






yay - free wrapping paper for next christmas.






It is sparkly and green in the light - with lesser light it looks almost matte black






i love the new headstock shape they designed for the trbx series compared to the old rbx series headstock.





5-piece neck with a natural finish - super smooth.






not the best neck pocket design in the world...





and here it is in it's full glory...





Bonus cats for your enjoyment. (No - those are not mine sadly  they belong to a friend of mine, but they are so cute)

*SPECS: *
Yamaha TRBX 305 5-String
Mahagony Body
5-piece maple/mahogany bolt-on neck
rosewood fretboard
34" scale
24 frets
43mm nut width
2 Yamaha ceramic humbuckers
Mist Green finish





*REVIEW:*

_Looks_:
I really enjoy the new trbx line in terms of the new looks. The body got and headstock shape got an overhaul. The body got some extra bevels and a new control layout. The natural finished neck is an improvement, too.
The finish is great. Under good lighting it looks like a sparkly dark green.
If the lighting is limited the finish looks alsmost matte black which is kinda cool. _
9/10 - mainly for the neck pocket that could have been a little tighter or better designed


Feel/Playability:_
Super comfy but just a tad to heavy... the neck is smooth and well rounded. Feels a little like and Ibanez neck as it is rather thin. Out of the box this bass needed little to no extra setup. I let it sit for an hour and then tuned it up to pitch and the action was great right away. no string buzz and the intonations was ok. so just sme quick adjustments to the intonation and i was done.
For 380 (~450$) i din't expect it to be that good. The frets are level and smooth. Well it is not "Ibanez-Prestige-Fret-Treatment"-Great but more than ok. no sharp fret ends or anything.
The tuners turn smooth, precise and hold tuning very well.

9/10 - for the price this thing is a monster and plays great. could be a little lighter for my taste though


_Sound:_
I played it direct yesterday as i have no bass amp at home. i used Waves GTR3 with just a simple bass am and 4x10" cab with sm57 mic simulation. all controls and the bass as well the software were at 12 o'clock to see what it sounds like without any EQing etc.
The clean sound is great. very balanced and round. super warm.
with an overdrive in front of the amp it gets pretty gnarly though.
i really like the sound. startet playing some rock music right away.
one thing that is cool is the 5-way EQ Preset switch.
Basically what this does is ignore your EQ settings (Bass and Treble cut/boost and pickup blend) and switch it to the preset. those 5 presets (finger, pick, slap, solo and flat(which uses the settings that you dialed in)) are very diverse. so if you are like me and don't like fiddling around with tones too much, this comes in super handy.

10/10 - I'm no expert on basses but i really enjoy the sound


I will record a bass cover of Paramores Ignorance in the coming days (startet yesterday with lerning the song) as this song is super fun to play.
i will put up a YT vid with the song playing and the bass sound on top of it as well as some parts, were i cut the song out to let you the bass alone, as well as DI tracks.


cheers
Pat


----------



## punisher911 (Jan 8, 2015)

I just bought the same bass about a week ago. I have yet to do a NBD though... Waiting on some Chromes flats to put on it currently....


----------



## Ord92 (Jan 8, 2015)

HNGD!!! I have a Yamaha RBX775 and if thats anything to go by your bass will be killer!!


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 8, 2015)

Unrelated: how is the Thomann gigbag ? I have some caseless guitars I want to store and take out of the instrument rack.


----------



## Pat_tct (Jan 8, 2015)

@Ord92: The trbx305 is basically the new model in to the RBX775.
i played the rbx775 in a shop and it is a great bass. that's why i got the trbx305 in the end. 

@Andromalia: the Thomann Premium gigbags (as they are referred to on the page) are pretty good. for 30 bucks you can't go wrong with them. the bass gigbag also fits my 27" 7-string pretty good. they have some extra pockets and the patting is good, too. lots of sturdy leather which is always good.


----------



## Chi (Jan 10, 2015)

I've been gas'ing for the same bass in the same color for months now.


----------



## ArchonicYordi (Jan 10, 2015)

Happy NBD!! It looks gorgeous! And from what Ive heard they're supposed to sound great!


----------

